# Latest Sherdog MMA Rankings: Your thoughts?



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

HW Rankings:

Cain Valesquez
Junior Dos Santos
Alistair Overeem
Fabricio Werdum
Brock Lesnar
Shane Carwin
Frank Mir
Antonio Silva
Antonio Rodrigo Nogurira
Josh Barnett

LHW:

Jon Jones
Mauricio Rua
Rashad Evans
Quinton Jackson
Lyoto Machida
Phil Davis
Forrest Griffin
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
Dan Henderson
Rafeal Cavalcanti

MW:

Anderson Silva
Chael Sonnen
Yushin Okami
Nate Marquardt
Ronaldo Souza
Mark Munoz
Damian Maia
Brian Stann
Michael Bisping
Vitor Belfort

WW:

Goerges St. Pierre
Jon Fitch
Jake Sheilds
Josh Koschek
Nick Diaz
Carlos Condit
Charlie Brenneman
Rick Story
B.J. Penn
Johny Hendricks

LW:

Frankie Edgar
Gilbert Melendez
Gray Maynard
Shinya Aoki
Eddie Alvarez
Benson Henderson
Jim Miller
Clay Guida
Anthony Peetis
Melvin Guillard

FW:

Jose Aldo
Hatsu Hioki
Chad Mendes
Kenny Florian
Pat Curran
Marlon Sandro
Diego Nunes
Joe Warren
Tyson Griffin
Manny Gamburyan

BW:

Dominick Cruz
Joseph Benavidez
Urijah Faber
Brian Bowles
Scott Jorgensen
Demetrious Johnson
Miguel Torres
Brad Picket
Maskatsu Ueda
Takeya Mizugaki

Kenny Florian shooting up to number four after 1 fight shows how thin the FW division is.

Get ready to see Vitor Belfort move up the MW rankings quickly, I think the only MWs ranked above him that can beat him are Anderson Silva (obviously) and Chael Sonnen.

It also will not be long before Rory MacDonald is in the top ten. I think a fight with Johny Hendricks or Rick Story would be a good way to get him in there. 

I also beleive Barnett will move up the HW rankings. I think he is back and is a handfull for any HW in the world.

Can we just get Eddie Avarez, Ben Askren, Gilbert Melendez, and Jacare in the UFC already? Is that too much to ask?

Discuss :thumb02:

http://www.sherdog.com/news/rankings/1/Sherdog-Official-Mixed-Martial-Arts-Rankings-35186


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

For the most part the right people seem to be on the lists, just not in the right order. Better than usual I guess.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Looks like someone placed the champs at #1, the next contenders at #2, assigned numbers to the most well known fighters and then rolled a dice.

So yeah, it's accurate.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

I agree that the correct names are there, but the order is a bit off. 

Florians Name is probobly a good reason he is at #4 at FW.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm a big Phil Davis fan but, it doesn't seem right having him ahead of Forrest and Hendo.(after he beats Machida)

I do like seeing Stann above Bisping and Belfort.


----------



## MMAnWEED (Aug 8, 2010)

HW Rankings:

Cain Valesquez
Junior Dos Santos
Alistair Overeem
Fabricio Werdum 
Brock Lesnar
Shane Carwin
Frank Mir
Antonio Silva
Antonio Rodrigo Nogurira
Josh Barnett

- Switch Werdum and Brock. Brock was just champ in the UFC and his only non avenged loss was to the #1 man. Werdum lost to 2 and 3. 

-In terms of skill Barnett should be a good margin higher but he's got to beat the guys above him in order to move up.



LHW:

Jon Jones
Mauricio Rua
Rashad Evans
Quinton Jackson
Lyoto Machida
Phil Davis
Forrest Griffin
Antonio Rogerio Nogueira
Dan Henderson
Rafeal Cavalcanti

-I'd switch Evans and Shogun. Shogun got brutally defeated by the champ and Evans looks phenomenal. 

-I'd also put Henderson above Forrest and lil Nog.

MW:

Anderson Silva
Chael Sonnen
Yushin Okami
Nate Marquardt
Ronaldo Souza
Mark Munoz
Damian Maia
Brian Stann
Michael Bisping
Vitor Belfort

-Vitor just fought for the title so I'm not sure if he deserves his spot but his wins lately are against guys who aren't on this list so I suppose its fair. If anything, I'd switch him and Bisping. 

WW:

Goerges St. Pierre
Jon Fitch
Jake Sheilds
Josh Koschek
Nick Diaz
Carlos Condit
Charlie Brenneman
Rick Story
B.J. Penn
Johny Hendricks

-I'd switch Kos and Diaz
-Then I'd switch Kos and Condit
-Hendricks beat Brenneman so I dont see how Charlie makes this list. Move everyone up a rank to fill in the whole Charlie leaves and then give Rory the 10 spot.
-Charlie would be 11th 
-Anthony Johnson would be 12th

LW:

Frankie Edgar
Gilbert Melendez
Gray Maynard
Shinya Aoki
Eddie Alvarez
Benson Henderson
Jim Miller
Clay Guida
Anthony Peetis
Melvin Guillard

-Aoki is great but he shouldn't be on this list. Got dominated by Melendez. He DID beat Alvarez but that was 3 years ago before Eddie became champ.
-Too much wrong with this list so I'll redo it:

*1. Frankie
2. Maynard
3. Melendez
4. Henderson
5. Miller
6. Guida
7. Pettis
8. Guillard
9. Alvarez
10. Cerrone*

FW:

Jose Aldo
Hatsu Hioki
Chad Mendes
Kenny Florian
Pat Curran
Marlon Sandro
Diego Nunes
Joe Warren
Tyson Griffin
Manny Gamburyan

-I love Hioki but he hasn't even had his first fight in the UFC yet so he doesn't deserve the 2 spot. 
- No hominick??
-I have to redo this list as well it seems:

*1. Aldo
2. Mendes
3. Florian
4. Hominick
5. Hioki
6. Curran
7. Nunes
8. Griffin
9. Gamburyan
10. Warren
*
BW:

Dominick Cruz
Joseph Benavidez
Urijah Faber
Brian Bowles
Scott Jorgensen
Demetrious Johnson
Miguel Torres
Brad Picket
Maskatsu Ueda
Takeya Mizugaki

- I'd switch mighty mouse and Jorgensen and then MAYBE jorgensen and Torres.
- Good list other than that I'd say

http://www.sherdog.com/news/rankings/1/Sherdog-Official-Mixed-Martial-Arts-Rankings-35186


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

We should have more active rankings, I think they would be among the most accurate if we kept them updated.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

Looks good but:
Anderson Silva
Chael Sonnen
Yushin Okami
Nate Marquardt
Ronaldo Souza
Mark Munoz
Damian Maia
Brian Stann
Michael Bisping
Vitor Belfort
Seems a little off to me. Id be more inclined to have

Anderson
Chael
Okami
Belfort
Munoz
Maia
Souza
Stann
Bisping
Leben


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

As always they seem more based on where guys are on "the ladder" and who beat who more so than who is actually the best fighters. 

The WW rankings are particularly funny. Charlie Brenneman ahead of BJ Penn, Rory MacDonald, Rumble, and Thiago Alves is a joke.

Werdum at 4, Feijao at 10, Marquardt at 4, Story at 8, and Gamburyan at 9 are too high for sure.

Belfort, Guillard and Hendo are underrated. Gustafsson, Rory Mac, and Hominick are all top 10 IMO.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I LOL'd hard at Brenneman at no. 7. :happy02:

Also: Aoki is not a TOP 10 fighter, until he fights a TOP guy.
The only TOP fighter he's fought recently - Melendez - tooled him.

The BW rankings are the most pricese imo.

Other thatn that, what can you say: rankings are made by normal people, who happen to be MMA fans, just like the rest of us. And they tend to be subjective, no matter what their creators would say.

That's why, MMA FIghting's rankings are different. And MMA Weekly's rankings a re a bit differet...and so on.

You get the idea.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

slapstick said:


> Looks good but:
> Anderson Silva
> Chael Sonnen
> Yushin Okami
> ...


SO Marquardt gets the boot. Not saying I disagree, but out of curiosity why?


----------



## Leed (Jan 3, 2010)

MMAnWEED made a damn good LW top10, I'd have it the same way.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

If anybody can compile a top 10 list, it's MMAnWeed. I'd love to see your take on the current P4P list.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Hendricks, Griffin, and Barnett don't belong. Barnett should be in if he beats Sergei though, and if he wins the Grand Prix I think the UFC will take him back.

No fighter who is 1-3 in his last four should be in, I know he beat Manny who just fought for the title but still, it's a joke.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Leed said:


> MMAnWEED made a damn good LW top10, I'd have it the same way.





Rauno said:


> If anybody can compile a top 10 list, it's MMAnWeed. I'd love to see your take on the current P4P list.


Hell yeah, that must be some good stuff to be able to generate at list like that.


----------



## streetpunk08 (Jul 15, 2006)

Heavyweight - I disagree with Overeem being anywhere near the top 3, he has done absolutely nothing meaningful in MMA's heavyweight division. IMO you can't rank people based on what they one day may be able to be. Beating an overrated fringe top 10 heavyweight in an awful fight against Werdum does not warrant a top 3 ranking. Werdum himself should be behind both Brock and Mir. Barnett should not be ranked unless he beats Sergei, beating Rogers is meaningless.

Light heavyweight - No way should Rogerio, Forrest and Davis be ahead of Hendo, Hendo should be 6.

Middleweight - Vitor should be higher than 10

Welterweight - Charlie Brenneman at 7 is laughable, BJ should be higher, especially considering the guy he drew is at 2.

Lightweight - I would have Aoki further down the list if on the list at all.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

most of these top 10 lists are skewed towards zuffa and thats the mindset of the people that create them and the people that argue over them also have the same view. to be honest why not just call it the ufc top 10, because only the best fighters in the world fight there, right


----------



## dlxrevolution (Jul 16, 2009)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> FW:
> 
> Jose Aldo
> Hatsu Hioki
> ...


No Bibiano?



ASKREN4WIN said:


> Can we just get Eddie Avarez, Ben Askren, Gilbert Melendez, and Jacare in the UFC already? Is that too much to ask?
> 
> Discuss :thumb02:
> 
> http://www.sherdog.com/news/rankings/1/Sherdog-Official-Mixed-Martial-Arts-Rankings-35186


Lets not forget Mousasi, and Lombard...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Who wrote this shit? I would love to know how they have the #1 contender at BW at #6...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Martrendor said:


> The rankings are fairly decent.


Not the BW rankings.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Say what you will but Fedor would still can Nog regardless of this ranking or his win.


----------



## slapstick (Oct 15, 2010)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> SO Marquardt gets the boot. Not saying I disagree, but out of curiosity why?


He intends to fight at WW in BAMMA I expect him to fight for the new WW title against Jordan Radev after Radev beats Daley.


----------



## CarlosCondit (Jul 16, 2011)

Belfort after Bisping?... OMG :X...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm still concerned about Werdum's ranking. Just because he beat Fedor I don't think he should be number four above guys like Brock. But I wonder how Overeem being outside Zuffa is going to affect his ranking.


----------

